# 60D: how do I adjust aperture when shooting video?



## omar (May 27, 2013)

I don't know what I'm missing... I can't find where the controls are for setting aperture when shooting video

The option to change *just* isn't there!

Not sure what I'm doing wrong

Thanks


Omar


----------



## ahab1372 (May 27, 2013)

IIRC, and if it is similar to the T3i, you have to switch to video, then go to Menu, and then you will find it in there somewhere. 
Don't expect to be able to change while you are shooting - I believe you would need a lens with manual aperture control for that (not sure on this one though).


----------



## hgraf (May 27, 2013)

omar said:


> I don't know what I'm missing... I can't find where the controls are for setting aperture when shooting video
> 
> The option to change *just* isn't there!
> 
> ...



I believe if you switch to full manual you can change aperture on the fly?

TTYL


----------



## omar (May 27, 2013)

guys, thanks for the replies
>> IIRC, and if it is similar to the T3i, you have to switch to video, then 
>> go to Menu, and then you will find it in there somewhere. 
i think this is where i'm going wrong
i haven't gone near this menu
i just needed to point and shoot as quickly as possible (just needed to do this)
i'll give this a go
thanks!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 28, 2013)

omar said:


> guys, thanks for the replies
> >> IIRC, and if it is similar to the T3i, you have to switch to video, then
> >> go to Menu, and then you will find it in there somewhere.
> i think this is where i'm going wrong
> ...


 
Successfully using a DSLR for video requires that you plan each step, setup the lighting, focus, etc. That is why Canon recommends using Camcorders for most users. There are many situations where using a DSLR for video is totally impractical. Taking a video of the kids soccer game is far better done with a camcorder, for example.

I've seen some fantastic videos from DSLR's and a lot of really crappy ones.


----------

